# Google- Restaurant review: Modern Pantry - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt1.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=YXzyBTlybAYJ&imgurl=static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Lifeandhealth/Pix/pictures/2009/1/2/1230907035359/The-Modern-Pantry-Clerken-001.jpg width=80 height=48 alt="" border=1>guardian.co.uk[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Restaurant review: Modern Pantryguardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>*...* because to the self-respecting hypochondriac it isn't a geographical or foodie term at all, but the correct antonym for *irritable bowel syndrome*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

